# Recomended Paintball Gear?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I am thinking of starting up paintballing again especially since summer is coming up.

I just use to hate going to places and having to use rentals and only to face off against guys who were able to snipe me from 2 football fields away lol. 

Essentially the rentals is like using a flint-lock pistol against an M16, and I want to know what are a few good brands out there, I am not looking to drop a grand on a marker, just something decent


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ever thought of airsoft? Kicks way more ass.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> I am thinking of starting up paintballing again especially since summer is coming up.
> 
> I just use to hate going to places and having to use rentals and only to face off against guys who were able to snipe me from 2 football fields away lol.
> 
> Essentially the rentals is like using a flint-lock pistol against an M16, and I want to know what are a few good brands out there, I am not looking to drop a grand on a marker, just something decent


Flazky is the master on this lol


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

50seven said:


> Ever thought of airsoft? Kicks way more ass.


really? whats the difference? i always hear about paintballing and not much about airsoft...

honestly when i use to play paintball even though with rentals vs. guys with customized guns, i would lead them like Achilles leading his Myrmidons


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Basically you get to use more realistic looking guns, you can spend $ on realistic or authentic gear and don't have to worry about getting it ruined by paint, and 99% of the players are 18+ years old (= more mature players). More of a military simulation experience rather than an arcade game.

PM me if you want more info. I can also hook you up with a loaner next time my team has a game, we always love to welcome new guys in to the sport.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

dangerous power Rev-i 
ohhhh man


----------

